# how many of us are here?



## dima

i have been trying to find out how many teens and college students are on this bb for a few years now. But now it will be a lot easier thanks to the moderators. So let me be the first one to introduce myself. My name is Dmitry, and I'm 19. I had IBS since I was 15 fifteen. I go to school in Long Island, NY and major in comp sci.


----------



## Tamgirl21

I am 21 and have had IBS since I was maybe 15. I also live in NY, if you want to discuss IBS, I'll meet ya here!


----------



## Guest

16 oh yeah


----------



## slammjamminlammy

20. From CT, but going to school in CA. History major, math minor. I was just recently introduced to the joys of IBS last year. Well, I just finished writing up the combinatorics lab from hell, so I'm going to go to bed now.


----------



## dima

you know we should start our own chat site, or something like that. Yahoo has those options. What do you guys think? anybody up for it?do you have an email address Tamgirl21? dmitry[This message has been edited by dima (edited 10-08-2001).]


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Is the forum title appropriate for or would you like to propose a different one?The chat room here is always open and I'd be happy to schedule a time for you. Click on *chat* on the navigator bar at the top of the screen.Jeff[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 10-08-2001).]


----------



## slammjamminlammy

Jeff,Maybe a separate forum for children? I don't think that a parent looking for help for their child with IBS is really going to want to chat with a bunch of college students and high-schoolers. And, no offence to my pre-teen pals, but I've forgotten what it was like to be that age - they probably don't want to talk to me either!S


----------



## dima

yes, as much as I love kids and still feel that I still am a kid i think that college and high school pips should have something for themselves. Thank you for being thoughtful Jeff.dmitry


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

I have no problem splitting up the forums.I was first diagnosed at 15 and went through hell during my highschool, university and early working days.Please suggest a forum title.J*[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 10-08-2001).]


----------



## dima

I guess something like "For High School and College students" or "Young Adults" would be appropriate. any suggestions?Jeff, are you a doctor or a programmer?dmitry[This message has been edited by dima (edited 10-08-2001).][This message has been edited by dima (edited 10-08-2001).]


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

I have changed the title to "Young Adult's Issues". I think the description follows what you have described. We can change it again if there are more suggestions.I was a programmer several years ago. Not a doctor although sometimes I sound like one. I do work with computers and building and running large computer centers. However, my programming skills are still sharp!J*


----------



## dima

Thanks for the change Jeff.Where's your company located? Do you have something in NYC? I'm asking because I need an internship, as I'm a comp sci major. Can you help me out? I have a resume ready to go.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Why don't you write to me via email about that.Jeff ibs###ibsgroup.org


----------



## Guest

Hi all you brave "young adults." I'm 21 and started living this fabulous life 2 years ago. I'm an Early Childhood Major in Ohio (otherwise known as "i want to be a teacher for 3rd grade and lower")


----------



## mack2380

Hi, I'm 21 from MA. I have had this wonderful problem since I was 18


----------



## wanderingstar

I'm 23, I'm a postgraduate university student in the UK. I developed IBS at about age 15 as a secondary illness to M.E/CFS. I found 9 o'clock lectures as an undergraduate really difficult in my graduating year which is when I developed D. It certainly didn't help my marks, but it didn't seem to do them much damage either. I think that's because the taught lectures and seminars are just the starting point of self-guided study. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## lilymaid

I'm 27, have had IBS since about 16. I'm pursuing a Master's degree... and damn, it's hard to be in school with IBS! Luckily, I have understanding friends, another classmate with IBS, a professor with diarrhea problems, and an academic advisor (who is also the department chair) who is a total IBSer (D-type).I'm C/D type, but in March just came off a six-month flare of D-type with lots of nausea. It calmed down, then I went on antibiotics about two weeks ago for an infection... now I'm back to pretty much JUST C-type... at least for now. Anyway, I'm ALL FOR discussing how to deal with IBS and be in school. And now, as I type... back to studying for my big neuro/motor speech disorders midterm.







(sigh!!!!)Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## dima

Tamgirl21, if you are out there hit me back with an email. would love to chat.dmitry


----------



## Poetess

Hey, I'm new in here. I'm Hailey and 18. I guess if you want to know more about me you can go to my site I made.. http://members.aol.com/ShaLinKay/duality ... I hate IBS. There's no sense in it. Keeps me from going places and persevreing (sp?) dating. It's hard to find understandable people (guys). One even took it personally, haha. Craziness. Anyhoo, hi people. Bye people.------------------I know time brings change, and change takes time...just a little hope I'm looking for.


----------



## Tamgirl21

Hey Dmitry, My email address is Preludechick00###yahoo.com


----------



## tiggster78

I'm 23...have had IBS-D since I was 18. Live and go to college in Sacramento, CA. Graduate in December with a degree in Business and a minor in Psychology.Would love to chat sometime.


----------



## Blackcat

hi...I am 19 and have had IBS since i was 12. I am a theater arts production major ,(costume design) and attened the university of califonia santa cruz. go banana slugs Feel free to E-mail me


----------



## lilymaid

Cool to see so many Californians here!







By birth OR by choice.







I didn't mention it before, but I'm from So. CA, have lived in the Bay Area (Berkeley and Silicon Valley) since 1996, now at San Jose State.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## methical

this is such a good idea, this young adult thing......i'm a 25 yr. old male from northern nj; my first signs of ibs showed when i was 18 or so, but it really surfaced and caused problems starting from age 22 (it's prevented me from finishing college so far)......would love to chat, take/give advice, etc...meth


----------



## Guest

ok I'm 17 and had this problem since I was 13. Is anyone feeling better since they first had it? I know I'm not.


----------



## dolphingirlsmom6

Dgirl:I am the mother of a 15 yr old who was diagnosed with IBS/D just about 2 yrs ago, but with a "twist". She did start getting severe D a few months before her first period and we were never quite sure what first started it, possibly an intestinal infection. Anyway, once diagnosed (before her period started) she used Bentyl and for 2-3 months no problems...until she started her period. After that she would have D during what we called her "hormonal" outbursts, before, during and after her menstrual cycle..also with use of antibiotics and the flu. She has been home schooled for the last year and has been on bcp's to control her hormones, also for the last 7 mos. I am happy to say that for the last 7 mos she has been completely D and sick free. Didn't mean to go on and on, was just curious about your situation since my daughter and yourself were hit with IBS at pretty much the same age frame.Is there any similarity here, you may email me if you like. Carol


----------



## Guest

That's so wonderful that your daughter is feeling better. I am soooo happy for her. You say she used Bentyl, right? I also have problems when my period rolls around, I'll ask my doctor about it. Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## lindsay*

hi. i'm a 22 year old college senior (anthropology and health science) in indiana and i was diagnosed with ibs-d my junior year in high school.my ibs has actually gotten a little better. i think a lot of it has to do with my diet and stress management. i used to have to go to the bathroom around 10 times a day and now it's more like twice and i'll have a flare up once a month or so.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm new here. My name is Danielle, I'm 19 years old and I've had IBS for over 3 years. This BB is a really good idea, I've been reading stuff that everyone's written in and in a way it's made me feel a lot better cos I can see I'm not the only one! IBS has really messed with me for the last few years. I had to finish high school by home schooling. I was really lucky cos my two best friends are really understanding and supportive but even so I still get embarassed when my stomach is playing up. Some days I find it pretty hard to go out of the house. My doctor is still trying to find some kind of medication. What medications have you guys found that work well?


----------



## Tamgirl21

Hi Danielle, I found that taking Bentyl (i'm not sure if its called the same thing in Austalia) has helped alot with my stomach cramps. Hope you feel better!


----------



## slammjamminlammy

DanielleThis website has a "drugs" section that you might want to check out. You could print it out and take it with you to the doctor's to give him/her some ideas. Personally, i take Levsin (hyoscyamine) for my IBS, and Sarafem (fluoxetine hydrochloride) for my PMS.good luck!S[This message has been edited by slammjamminlammy (edited 10-14-2001).]


----------



## lindsay*

the only really successful med i found was lotronex. now i'm on donnatal, which is ok. it helps with spasming.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for your responses re: medications. I really appreciate it.


----------



## zayaka26

How old do you have to be to post here?







I am 26, female and my name is Nilda. I am a Music teacher and a college student at the University of Puerto Rico, where I live. I have had IBS since I was 14 (diagnosed that is). And I am really happy Jeff came up with this forum.


----------



## Eric Extreme

Hey peoples. Although my GI Doc hasnt officially diagnosed me with IBS it right now is the biggest culprit. Anyway I am 22 and am from Massachusetts. Right now I am out of college and a full time corporate master security officer (decently paying job) unlike that Mall security job I held a while back. IBS has affected me for the reasons that I was a bodybuilder and a professional wrestler and I can no longer do either. I can not take the suppluments I used for bodybuilding and I can not wrestle because my body does not need the added stress. I realize my case isnt as bad as many others but it is still a pain in the rear end. (no pun intended) I flare up about once a month on average. I am on Robinul for my tummy. But I also have hypothyroidism and panic disorder and am on meds for that. So the little group of disorders are a royal pain. Anyway I have babbled enough for now lol.------------------


----------



## Guest

HiI'm a 20 year old junior, i'm a health and physical education major at edinboro university of pennsylvania. I was diagnosed with IBS in June, but i can't get it under control. I have constant pain, and i have trouble eating. I have lost 20 pounds in the last 4 months. I am also having trouble finding a doctor. The one I have now gave me hyoscamine so i can eat, but he doesn't believe anything i say, and he keeps saying that i have problems that i don't have (like he keeps telling me i have diarrhea, but i dont'). I am trying to find another doctor that will help me out. Sorry to complain to you all about my doctor situation, but i just saw him on thursday, and i'm still really mad about everything he said. Well if anyone has any suggestions for new doctors near Western Pa i'd be happy to hear from you. Thanks for listening!


----------



## kinetic

hey, I'm new here (obviously) just ran across this site today... was having a flare up so I decided to read up on stuff online... anyway, I'm 25... I've had IBS for at least 2 years, possibly longer... I also had gallstones and had my gall bladder removed from that march of last year. It was very frustrating for me when all this happened, because my doctor didn't really tell me much about it, and left me to research everything on my own. I was in college at the time, but since then I've had to drop out of school and stop working for awhile. I found out that other members of my family also have IBS, but none have had it as bad as I have, so I don't think they really understand... currently I'm taking hysocycamine for the pain, and celexa for the depression... and actually the "happy pills" as i like to refer to them as, seem to have helped me quite a bit... I still have some problems from time to time during stressful or emotional times, but I've mostly been doing better. Has anyone else noticed an improvement with anti-depressants? I know it can sometimes be hard to admit you're depressed and ask for help... it took me a long time to try it, but the results so far have been worth it... and now i'm starting to get my life back together.


----------



## slammjamminlammy

hey kinetic! I call 'em 'happy pills' too!! (I take prozac 10 days a month before my period) and I really think they have done wonders physically as well as mentally. I also take hyoscyamine. Oh, saw your other post as well, usually my attacks last 2-4 days, but I'm not in the bathroom the whole time, I just feel like I should be, am nauseous, and can't sleep.


----------



## Guest

hi you all. i'm new here. i'm 18 and i developed IBS symptoms about a year ago. i'm from Canada and taking general arts in college. I agree, it's damn hard to go to school with IBS. Knowing there are others of us out there is such a comfort though


----------



## Guest

hey guys, I'm 19 and a sophomore at the University of Texas. Just got diagnosed with IBS, and am glad to find out that I'm not the only one-Raul


----------



## Guest

how are you managing? My son has been sick since June, he is not able to function at this point at all.He just started elavil? Has it helped anyone


----------



## linds1979

Hello, I am 22 and from Canada.I graduated College in 2000, but since I'm still YOUNG







I thought I'd post here too!! I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 17.------------------Lindsaylinds1979###hotmail.com


----------



## laure1122

hi! My name is Lauren and I am 22 from Northern Jersey. I have been suffering with IBS-D for almost 8 years. For me, it has only gotten worse. I never had a normal social life, I was always the one backing out at the last minute. Luckily I made it through college (although I had to transfer close to home my soph. year--which helped tremendously). But now that college is done, I have to show up for a job every morning (at least, with college, I could always get notes from my friends!). It gets frustrating trying to explain why I don't get in till 10 am at least once a week. They probably think I am an alcoholic! haha, actually, they are very understanding...and there is ONE nice closed bathroom stall here too. Even though I don't love this job, I fear I won't find another place with such accomodations. Isn't that sad? If anyone ever wants to chat, my AIM is laure1122 also.


----------



## Guest

What have you tried? Has anything worked? Brought any relief?m.m.


----------



## laure1122

hi sam's mom! I have tried a little bit of everything. I started off on Bentyl (no luck), then Librax (very good for the anxiety aspect of IBS, but I got somewhat dependent on it...like whenever I had an exam, I popped one, or two). Then Lotronex came...and worked wonders...and then they took it off the market. Now I am on Pamine, and today I am going to my GI because it after two months it really isn't doing much besides giving me cotton mouth. I think I was on another med. before the Librax, but I don't remember the name. I am going to start taking Calcium, there is a thread on this board all about it and how so many people have had amazing results taking it.


----------



## Tamgirl21

Hi Laure1122, I've heard of Librax, how long were you on it for?? Did it help with your stomach cramps at all or was it more for anxiety?? Thanks!TammyPreludechick00###yahoo.com


----------



## Guest

just figured id say hey over in this section of the board. im 18 and i go to school in boston. ive had a lot of stomach problems for about 4 years but last month i was diagnosed with ibs-d. doesnt make dorm life easy and dining hall food certainly makes everything worse. luckily im an english major so i spent more time writing papers than sitting in lecture halls taking tests. recently the ibs has gotten a lot worse and since i dont discuss it with anyone (out of complete embarassment) everyone remains confused. my girlfriend will be wondering why i refuse to leave my house christmas break. this whole thing is ridiculous.


----------



## laure1122

Tammy,the librax did help at first...once my body adjusted to the sedative-like state it put me in. I remember the first night I took a pill, I was out to dinner with my friends and I fell asleep at the table! But that quickly got better. It mainly helped with my anxiety, but I kind of felt that the anxiety was triggering the attacks. Maybe it helped more pyschologically than physically. Make a long story short, the effects wore off after a year and I had to increase the dosage. Then I started popping the pills whenever I felt the least bit anxious...and then I was afraid I was getting dependent on them for reasons other than IBS, so I just quit cold turkey. I'm sure it is different for everyone. It did help the stomach spasms though, to answer your original question.


----------



## Tamgirl21

Thanks Lauren for your reply, I've been on 2 diff anti-anxiety meds, Celexa and Paxil and both were good for the anxiety but I was getting D like after every meal I ate. I have been trying to stay off meds b/c I hate being dependent on something but my IBS just gets outta control when I am stressed. All the deep breathing and little talks to myself don't seem to work! I have been researching a few meds and Librax definetly interests me b/c its both an anti spasmadic and anti anxiety in one. I'm suprised my doctor didn't prescribe that..I am going back to the GI doc in a few weeks so I will definelty ask him about that. One more question...is Librax a pill you take everyday or just when you need it?? Thanks for your help..


----------



## Guest

21 from canada, ibs d since age 7. constantly learning to cope. i get good days and bad days. today is a good day, so i'll hope for more of the same. 3 1/2 years down, 1 1/2 to go at university for my human geography degree. i figure if i've made it this far, i can do anything! glad they finally made a forum for students--now i know where to find you all!!! taker easy,midge


----------



## Guest

I am 23 and from Wisconsin. I have been dealing with IBS for 5 years, but only recently diagnosed. I thought I just had a screwed up stomach. I know I am allergic to tomatoes and beer. I have been getting ripped on because of it, cause beer and pizza are practically the state foods here. Beer anyway. It is nice to know there are more people out there with this problem. Everyone I know just looks at me weird when I tell them what my life is like.


----------



## Lesha T

Hi,Lesha I'm 20 and I've had IBS for 16yrs (or at least as long as I can remember).I'm in Australia I think I'm the only one. If there are any other Aussies please email me or somehting







I'm studying health and fitness.


----------



## Zenovia

26. graduate studies. I still consider myself to be a "Young Adult." I developed IBS when I was 18.


----------



## methical

what do you guys do to "feel good" once in a while, to have fun? ever since ibs hit a few years back, i've found it difficult to really have any fun. i mean, at our age it's usually a girlfriend/boyfriend, a group of friends, drinking/bars, drugs, socializing somewhere, etc....since i don't have a gf and most of my friends are usually bar-hopping/clubbing or similar things, i often feel like i'm at a dead end. any thoughts?-meth


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey guys!Just thought I would say hello. . .new to this group. I'm 23 and a law student from California. I think I have had some minor IBS stuff for several years now, but in the past few months it has become really horrible. I'm IBS D-type, and this year for the first time it is definitely interfering with school. Never had problems at undergrad in SoCal, nor in my first year in law school. This year I think my body just gave up. This year there have been times when I just can't make it to class. . .mostly because of fatigue. I am finally getting things under control though, and am starting to feel better. I'd love to chat with you guys sometime, if you have regular chats or something. . .I don't really have anyone my age who I can talk to about this stuff. Anyway, nice to meet you guys!Kris


----------



## British Tara

Hey everyone!!!My name is Tara and I am 20 years old and live in London, UK. I am in my final year at University (aaaahhhhhh!!!!!) studying History and Politics. I've had IBS since I was 17/18 and highly reccommend Homeopathy as it has helped me greatly. If anyone wants to talk to me feel free to e-mail me at SpagBol99###aol.comFeel Good Everyone!!Taraxxxx


----------



## NZChick

HI. Only just found this site. I'm 25 yrs old. Have had ibs (mildly) since I was 17. It got worse when I started working night shift at 19. After a really stressful time at 24 yrs old (my fiance left me for a coworker 3 weeks before our wedding and then a week later I was told I had cervical cancer), my ibs has flared up heaps. It's comforting to know there are others out there feeling like me. I find life hard still, a year later...it's hard to go out on dates etc as guys get freaked out like my condition is going to seriously effect them. I get embarrased with my noisy tummy







Have tried exclusion diets (didn't find anything in particular), charcoal, peppermint, relaxation, etc to no avail.


----------



## tsedlacek

Hi, I am new to this site and I am so happy I found it. It is a relief to read that other people have dealt with the same experiences that I have. I am 25 and I was diagnosed at 17 but I think I had it from approx 12 years old. I had a hard time dealing with it a few years ago and fell into depression because of it. I found that weightlifting has made an amazing difference. Stress is a mojor cause of my attacks and weightlifting reduces my stress to a point that I can go months without an attack. I had surgery which has stopped from going to the gym so my attacks have come back. The last week has been horrible and I decided to find out more info and ame across this site, which is wonderful. I used to take meds but they didnt work so now I resort to natural methods and watching my diet. I dont eat dairy, beef, caffeine, carbonated drinks, alcohol, breads, and fast food. I highly recommend weightlifting, beyond everything else, it has helped the most.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm a 23 year old male from Indiana. I definitely see a correlation between IBS and stress. I started having IBS symptoms the weekend after September 11th (namely gas, change in stool habits, morning fatigue). Between school and work, I was already stressed to the max, and the events of 9/11 seemed to put me over the top and I started developing these symptoms. Luckily, my symptoms are not severe so far. Most of my problems are in the early morning and they diminish as the day goes on. I hope to decrease my stress level in the coming weeks in hopes of keeping these symptoms under control.


----------



## Guest

Hello, My name is Leslie. I am a student at Ramapo College in NJ. I've had IBS for a little over a year now. I jsut turned 21 this past month.


----------



## kyestar

Hi, I'm 19 and an Aussie







It's good to know that there are others out there with the same problems... so many people think that it's made up and not true!! My doctors did everything under the sun to deny that I had this... they even removed my appendix!!! Hopefully I'll find some answers on this site, they sure aren't coming from anywhere else!!


----------



## Guest

Hi im Nick from WI. I have IBS and am a C. I am 19 and am currently in college. I have had IBS since 7th grade. My IBS has been good the last couple years since the restrooms are easier to access in college than in highschool. Im pretty sure most people like larger classrooms than smaller ones. Does anyone reccomend any over the counter drugs or vitamins that will help regularities. I happened to notice that this board is mostly female, must be because women are more sensitive. i dont know. I know a big part of IBS is mental and i think some vitamins or something will help me even more. Drop me a line if ur from WI.nick


----------



## Guest

hey, I'm 15, got UC when I was nine, had "the operation" and got an ileostomy when I was 11, and now I am in the market for a brand new J-pouch! Should be...interesting. I probably shouldn't even be here considering I got my IBD hacked out, but I like hearing that there are others in the world living it up with "irritated bowls". It is actually pretty cool!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, My name's Salman and I am a computer sciene first year undergrad at U of Waterloo in Canada. I have had IBS (not entirely certain) for two years. Actually I got it just a few days after my 18th birthday, what a b-day gift. I am going to turn 20 soon. Yeah, IBS has messed alot with my life but just recently I have begun to face it as a challenge instead of accepting it like a loser. Every calamity has the potential to teach us something if we pay attention to the lessons being taught. Ok, so before I get too philosophic, c u guys later.


----------



## scottyswotty

There are so many new Bulletin Board sub-groups now!I am 22 and just posted to say hello.Flower girl! You are from NZ! Cool. Me tooI know some good avenues that I bet you haven't tried yet (I may be wrong)







It is fortunate you live in New Zealand as that is where the answers lie.Email me if you want to talk.(scottyswotty###hotmail.com)ScottySwotty


----------



## Guest

Hey,i'm blue, and 15. i live in Canada, i only diagnosed maybe October 17th. I've been having the worst time with it, but it has been coming and going lately. I havent even been fully checked out by a doctor, but i will soon enough. I'm the youngest in my house get laid with the most work so i'm also the most stressed. i dont have a good relationship with my family cuz my close family just doesnt like me., But i thought i'd say hi to all of you out there, and let you know i'm here. I go to highschool and i'm a sophmore so i guess i'm considered in the early stages although i've had thing coming and going for years!baby_blue_angel_girl###hotmail.com


----------



## Nikki

Hi, im 18, living in london at university studying Music and History. I have had IBS since i was 15.I'm not going to post my email because i don't want to be spammed, but you can PM me!


----------



## atrain

I am a 20 yr old male in college in South Dakota, I have had this for almost a year and it just came out of the blue and i've been constipated ever since. I take magnesium and stool softeners that help me have bowel movements but sometimes i don't go out and drink due to the fact that I am scared it will make my C worse. Its tough to live with but i get through it with sports. Any other males suffer with C?


----------



## Guest

Hello all... this is my first post but I'm sure I'll see you all around a lot more (i just found this place).I'm a 20 yearold from Southern California (also spent part of my life in NY & Seattle). I've had rather bad ibs since I was about 13. My father and grandfather also have it so it looks like I'm stuck for life. As for ibs and my life, Im self employeed (and a student) so my work isnt too effected although it does get in the way of meetings and of coruse my social lfie. IBS has also made sure I'll never be able to join the military and killed my chances at sports, messed up many relaitonships but it could be worse.Stay well and nice meeting you all.


----------



## TryingToDeal

My name is Marie I'm 19 I've had IBS since 13-14 Im in college also


----------



## Guest

hi! i just now joined this here forum thingy......kinda bored, figured it'd be good to actually talk with people that get to live with ibs.....anywho, i'm 15, sophomore in highschool from washington, usa... i love pizza! which sux cuz i was diagnosed with ibs when i was 11. i used to be deathly allergic to milk, my allergy went away, then i got ibs. kinda odd..... i dig music and stupid movies like airplane and stuff. alright! catch ya later!


----------



## Jessaleigh

Hi, I'm Jess, 21 at the University of Mass. Study English and Biology. I've had IBS for pretty much all of my life, but only recently being diagnosed with it 2 years ago. As a kid, I thought I was stricken with some life long cancer







But maybe in some ways it is. Anyway the best thing to do is be positive and visit this sight often it's really supportive.


----------



## bluesclues

I am a 16 year old female from Canada and I have had IBS since I was a baby! My IBS has recently taken a turn for the worse with horrible bowel spasms for hours at a time! Anyone else from Canada? I am presently in high school looking to major in Graphic Design upon graduation. Anybody have any remedies or "help" for bowel spasms? I am in search of something that works! Someone suggested peppermint products such as pepermint tea.Right now I am on Levsin I am not convinced it works. Any Levsin users out there that have had success with this product?


----------



## *Luna*

Hey there! I'm not new, but I don't come around to this board as much as I probably should, and I figured I'd introduce myself to the new folks







I've been a member of the board for just about a year now. Discovering it was a huge help to me! I just turned 24, and have had GI problems for 11 years. I started with lots of acid pain, then that got better over time, and the D got more and more frequent. I was diagnosed with IBS a year and a half ago, but I've had it much longer. I was dealing with D through college, and by the end of it, my bowel problems were pretty troublesome. Now I seem to have acid reflux, too, and the old gastritis flares up now and again. But I've gotten a lot better in the past several months, identifying safe foods and finding ways of dealing with this better. I'm currently 1/3 of the way through Mike's hypno tapes, and they seem to be causing some improvements...don't wanna jinx myself, though!It's good to see that there is another young person from Ohio who posted here


----------



## jnpeck

Hi, I am Jenni. I am 19 and I live in Tonkawa, Oklahoma where I attend Northern Oklahoma College. I have IBS-D, and I have had it for about a year and a half (diagnosed).


----------



## Aeeda

Hi! I'm Julia, 21. I've had IBS since I was 17 but it got severe only last summer. I just want to use this thread to say that I love everybody here. (I'm not on E or anything else for that matter.) It's just great to see such a supportive community. I think I'm gonna have to go to rehab for addiction to this site.


----------



## reim123

Hey my names Kareem I'm 15I live in Melbourne, Australia and I have pretty mild IBS but every month or two it pops up with a few new surprises (im sure you know what I mean).I'm like half egyptian (explains my name)/half kiwi. My ibs started when i had a gallstone at 11yrs old, and I never fully recovered from the operation,just sorta always a bit sick. Mainly it is nausea, c/d and stomach cramps. I'm a fairly stressful guy anyway so it doens't help things.anyway, nice to meet u all,cya later


----------



## Marriah

Hi, my name is Marriah, I am 22 years old, married and working as a window cleaner. I have had stomach problems since I was about 4 or 5, ever since I could be stressed out, I guess. For the past year and a half, my IBS episodes entail horrible upper-stomach pain, neausea and vomiting, with diarrhia. Doctors have not been helpful...Anyway! Marriah


----------



## cjb2539

21 male


----------



## Mishy

Heya! I'm Michelle, 20, from Australia







I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 18, and I also have endometriosis (fun, fun, fun).I love the whole support and social aspects you gain from this board, it's wonderful!


----------



## Doveypoo

21 year old college chick at Georgia State University (Early Childhood education major)Had IBS since I can remember! OUCH! My sister has ulcerative colitis. Bad genes 







Dove


----------



## susanna

21 year old female from Cornwall England. At uni at the moment and found this board yesterday! I cant tell you how much its helped me just knowing im not aloneTake care, everyoneSusan


----------



## Canadiangirl

Hello Fellow Survivors! I'm a 23 year old recent graduate.3 years ago, in my first year of college, I was informed by a so called Doctor that I had IBS. Little was done for me in the way of testing or even an explanation as to what ibs was. Due to the embarrassing symptoms I was not eager to ask questions, not that I knew what to ask anyway though. Although I had at that point a "diagnosis" my family was unaccepting and continually made accusations of me being Bulemic and/or anorexic depending on the symptoms i was having on a particular day. Has anyone else experienced this? At work I often hide ibs by blaming fast food or left overs as I am in the Mental Health field and can't afford to be accused of having mental health issues. During my first year at college I went through a 6 months period were I could only keep Cheesies and Ginger Ale down. Thankfully I could afford to lose the extra weight! It has only been in the last few months, after seeing a book about ibs, that I have researched and realized that there is help for me. Has anyone else gone through a stage of anger or denial? I have found myself hesitant to make dietary or medicinal changes, prefering to think I can control/ignore this on my own. Unfortunately, I'm failing miserable with that.As I write this the sense of relief I am feeling is beyond words. To know that I am not alone or crazy has provided a sense of power over this! Looking at past stress/ibs symptoms it is clear that I had gone undiagnosed since the age of about 12. If anyone has any tips for "safe food" for the really severe periods of symptoms, such as my cheesies & Ginger Ale Diet, I'd be grateful. I have a high stress job am anxious about using meds to control symptoms at this point. Thank you, Sue


----------



## bluesclues

Hello! I am Laura from Canada, I am 17 years old and have had IBS since I was a baby. I am in grade 11 and also have gallstones, IBS, acid reflux, and ovary cysts and tumours.


----------



## munchkin19

14 in Cali, bouncing between diagnoses


----------



## fiona26

Hey guys I`ve been dropping in and out of here for a few months now but I don`t think I`ve ever actually introduced myself.Im a seventeen year old female from Scotland u.k, in my last year of high school,going to uni in a few months time. Ive had this thing for about a year now and its really a royal pain in the backside when it comes to studying, working and particularly socialising but u learn to cope I suppose.


----------



## bluesclues

I have had IBS since I was a baby. I am 17 years old and live in Canada. Anyone else live in the Canadian Maritimes?


----------



## sad_eyes

hey everyone. i'm an 18 year old female from missouri and i was recently diagnosed w/ this wonderful pain in the ass (excuse the pun, hehe) i'm new to all of these symptoms and being stuck inside and basically losing my life, so i would love to talk to anyone m or f that feels the same. i love music, especially alternative and metal, and i would appreciate any feedback, thanx all....if anyone wants to e-mail me to chat or anything here's the addy: fairygrl_420###yahoo.comadios and if u guys feel anything like me, hope u feel better.


----------



## shawnhulette

I am a 21 yo college student from Albuquerque and have had IBS for as long as I can remember. Doctors never helped! Only now that I have researched on the internet have I found meds and started treatment. It really sucks and is very hard to be young, and have fun with this sickness! Glad that there are places like this so that we can discuss this!


----------



## Reege

22 yo female from Canada. I've had IBS for 8 years. I'm an English teacher and I travel overseas.


----------



## cristina21

hey im 21 i live in centralamerica .im on my last year at the university . next year im moving with my boyfriend , he lives in louisiana and im also going this summer there so if anyone lives there drop me a line , i like coming here and talk with ppl with my same problems but it would b much better if i could maybe meet one of u guys...........







well ive been living with ibs for 5 years sometimes it makes me really sad to think maybe ill never get cured but then again i never loose the faith .......faith its what s makes us stronger and makes us wanna keep on with our lifes........ i found this forum like 3 weeks ago ......now i come almost every day!!!!!!!!!! sometimes i read about ppl who have it really worse than me and i feel sad for them also and i wish for them to get better . my simptoms r not so bad as some i have read but still its there ........EVERY DAY ...... if someone wants write plz do!!! hey question: anybody have a pic here??? bye bye take care all (im sorry if i made some mistakes im still learning my english......i practice a lot with my boyfriend but still i know i make mistakes)buh bye


----------



## Kinnlatta

Hi all! I'm 19 and a sophomore in college from MA. I've been suffering with IBS since I was 16 but it seems like for ever. It sucks, but it could be much worse. It's nice to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## poeticalms

To Canadiangirl, I too have have been faced anger, denial, and a number of other mixed feelings. I too am also in the mental health field and work in the community doing home visits. Sucks to get on a bus and have to get off a block later to run to the bathroom. But I have to say it is nice to see that other people have some of the same issues so that I don't feel so "crazy." It is hard to be young (27) and have a very limited social life because of being afraid of being stuck w/o a bathroom. My friends don't understand, they just think I am blowing them off. Well enough for now.


----------



## sophiekimmel

hey everyone!I'm very excited to have found this site!I'm a 20 y.o. female from Bc Canada. I think i've had IBS-D a LONG time but I was too embarrassed to go see a doctor. I also didnt think that there was anything that they would be able to do for me anyways. Eventually I got to a point where I just couldnt control it anymore and I could only eat bread and water, and sometimes even that didnt work!!!







So, 3 months ago I finally told my doctor and he gave me some pills to sample, I think they are some sort of _calcium antagonist_ ??? They have helped a lot and I also went to see a dietician who was super helpful (i'm hoping to go see her again soon!!).Anyways, if you have ICQ, message me! Or email me if you want! It's so nice knowing that I'm not alone.


----------



## Mandylion

Hey there. I'm 25 and live in beautiful California. I've had IBS for about 10 years now. I had a very stressful relationship for about 7 of the years and finally after I left him...I mysteriously got better...and fatter







But, I was happy. Then I met my husband and have been in this relationship for the last 3 years. Unfortunetly it returned with the stress of the new marriage. I am back down to my old weight of 110 and am sick again. After years of tests and many painful days, I've decided to try something new. Just forget about it! Sounds weird I know, but it has been working. My pain has been cut in half. I mean, you're gonna be sick no matter what the heck you eat so why worry about being sick on top of it. Just enjoy yourself. Don't get me wrong, I still have bloating, cramping, constipation, pains in the upper GI, diarrhea and other fun things. I just don't meditate on them. Don't let them over take you. When you start thinking about your stomach and how it sucks so much that you can't go get a hamburger and fries, or a beer like the rest of your friends replace it with a positive thought! Don't make yourself worse than you already are. It works...I promise it does. Positive thinking, love life..stay strong my friends!







Mandy


----------



## TheFutureIsClear

I'm 18, USA, and have had it since I was 16.


----------



## Marmite

Howdy all! Iï¿½m nearly 23 ( 2 weeks time!) and doing field research in South America for (hopefully) an MPhil, for when I get back to the UK. Usually live in Hertfordshire but have been at uni in London for the past 4 years. Got diagnosed about a month and a half ago, out here, having a nightmare with eating and travelling but this site has taught me loads, itï¿½s so nice to hear from others, a problem shared and all that.Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Ccraw1

Hi all I'm 23 years old and live in the Philadelphia area (PA). I am a full time Nanny and student at Temple University majoring in Elementary education. I've had IBS diagnosed for 4 years but more likely for over 6 years. I have a very active nervous system and recieve acupunture, massage therapy and have weekly psychologist appointments all help. My main problem is being able to be a "kid" or college student and party with out touching a drop of alcohol. Last week i drank alot and ended up having spasms for about 4 days. Anyone else have this problem?I'd love to talk to people who share this problem with me!Candy


----------



## Mandylion

Ccraw1, I can't drink either without getting the spasms. I get all excited when my friends want to go out for drinks and then I sit there with the drink in front of me...watching them gulp down their beers. I think, maybe if I drink hard alcohol it won't hurt as much then next day. Yeah right! I haven't found anything that hurts less than one type. It sucks! I just wanted you to know that I feel for ya!


----------



## Lomaal

16/f california


----------



## Xeno_proteuS

Twenty year old, from Ottawa, Ontario.Diagnosed with IBS for about a year, but I've been feeling the symptoms for about..ohh..four years or so..It's been progressively getting worse; I'm just thankful that I work out of my home, it relieves the stresses of having to go to work every morning.*sigh* I've gone through alot with this whole IBS deal, probably not as much as some of you here, but enough to stand back a few times and really look at where my life is going and how I have to chance the way things are at the time. Relationship issues, family issues, you name it, I've been there...If anyone wishes to talk to me, I'd be glad to hear from you, it's nice knowing that you can talk to someone who understands what it's like to have IBS.xeno_proteus###hotmail.comOr just check my profile for contatct info.- Leigh


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis

Hi there I am 22 a post-grad from the UK (Wales).


----------



## snugglesgirl

21 (in a month) I was just recently diagnosed with ibs, but have been ignoring it for years. I had to quit ignoring it after I couldn't walk due to pain.


----------



## Nikki

Bumpety Bumperoooo!


----------



## michellervt

I'm 21 and have had mild-moderate IBS since middle school, and severe IBS-D since last year. I graduated from college last june and I work in a veterinary clinic as a veterinary nurse. My personal cocktail: Paxil, Librax, and calcium supplements. And of course, my applesauce and saltine diet.


----------



## weekpgrv13

My name is Kate and I am 23. I got diagnosed with IBS 3 weeks ago. I also have gastroparesis and GERD. I am currently go to nursing school. I graduate with my RN in May.


----------



## Cartoon Creature

Hello I am Winnie







I am 21 and have had IBS since birth, I got it from my mother I think. I live in Australia and would love to chat with some ppl my age about all this.I forgot there was a young adults issues board lol, hope to chat tp u all soon


----------



## Consider This

I'm a 19 year old male who's had IBS for about 3 years now. In that short amount of time it's really messed up my life, screwing with my education and isolating me from the world. My brother and sister-in-law particularly don't seem to understand the concept of IBS. In their minds, if I just toughed it out it would go away, because it's all in my head. Indeed, sometimes even to me it sounds as if I'm just making excuses when I try to explain how it's effected my life. But unfortunately, ignoring it does NOT make it go away.


----------



## Vicky Foster

Hey everyone x I'm 19, have had IBS since i was 15 *magic age* and am currently taking a gap year before hopefully going to art college to study Fine Art x


----------



## bkisis

Hey everyone, I'm a female from Brooklyn, New York. I just turned 23 this past Wednesday and graduated with BA this past Dec. in Psychology/Women's Studies, I was going to a school in LI...what schoolare you going to Dmitry? I was diagnosed last month, but have been having symptoms for about 2yrs. I have alternating IBS-D & C. I've been hoping to go to grad school soon but IBS has gotten worse and I'm not responding to treatments so I'm holding back.....oh I also have endometriosis and interstitial cystitis to name a few...triple threat...







It's hard going through these transitional yrs and being sick and in pain at the same time......


----------



## Krispy

Hello EveryoneI am 22 years old and in my final year at Oakland University in Michigan. I am going to school for teaching with a minor in French and Language Arts. Glad to see there is so many young people out there. It will be 2 years in December since I was diagnosed with IBS-D and I have tried just about everything and have not found anything to work yet, but I'm still trying







Kris


----------



## krisld1378

Hi everyone.I'm new here. I'm a 24 year old full time law student in New York, and I was diagnosed with IBS, only D, about 5 years ago, after my sophmore year of college. I can't tell you how it makes me feel to read all of your stories because for so long I've felt alone in this, with most of my friends totally not understanding how debilitating this condition can be, and complaining when I can't make it out for some occasion, or when I am forced to miss class.So far, I've found nothing to really help me. Immodium enables me to function on a daily basis, but now even that has been faltering. It is pretty much up to me to figure out what works, because my doctor has told me that I just have to learn how to "live with this."So far, in the past couple hours I've been reading these boards, I've gained a lot of helpful information and insight.Thanks!


----------



## cjb2539

Hi, I am 22 years old and will graduate in May with a BS in Electrical Engineering and a minor in Mathematics.


----------



## dima

hi everyone,I started this thread over a year ago. When I asked how many of us are out there. I never expected to get such a large number replies. I was happy that I wasn't the only one going through this. But now it makes me sad because I don't want anybody to deal with this condition. I rarely come to this board these days because my IBS is under control(mentally and physically). To the new people all I can say is that it WILL get better with time, hang in there. hey, bkiss. I'm still in Stony Brook, my third year and probably my last. Where did you go to school?


----------



## RSKindred

Hello, my name is Bob. I am 23 (24 tomorrow). I'm from The Jersey Shore (Atlantic City Area)I have had IBS (Well, I was diagnosed then) since I was 14. I think I had symptons since I was 9 though.I suffer with IBS-D. My High School days were my worst with IBS.They decided for safety reasons and the like, that they would take the doors off the stalls in the mens room. Going through that age of self-consciousness, I'd never be able to sit there and go to the bathroom. So I'd wait, and it only made things worse.Figured I'd share that story, sorry to bore you...







Bob


----------



## Tamgirl21

Bob, High School was hell for me too, your not alone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godsent316

Hey everyone, I'm Kate, and I'm 17 and in grade 12. I dont' know what I'm doing yet next year, although I have faith that I can do ANYthing at all.. IBS won't stop me. I'd like to do languages or something, teaching english as a second language sounds awesomely cool. Anyways, yeah. I've had IBS since I was .. well just since I was. I've always had it since as far as I can remember, and my mom told me that when I was little the doctors diagnosed it as colic but it wasn't.. I was just diagnosed in May though.. 17 years for a doctor out here in the Maritimes to understand me and my problems. anyways, anyone feel free to contact me, especially if your in the Atlantic Canada region.


----------



## bkisis

Hey Dima, I went to Stony Brook before too, I graduated in December 2001. I probably saw u around campus, but there's so many ppl there so who knows. I worked in the SAC in one of the offices. Are u graduating early, cause u said it's your third year. Well, hang in there...I kinda miss college....the real world isn't always kind to ppl with IBS. Glad your IBS is better.Take care


----------



## Kinnlatta

Hi all, I'm a 19-year old junior from massachusetts. I am a nutrition major at Umass. I've had IBS-D since I was 16. I am taking culturelle every day. It's a suppliment that you can buy at CVS. It's worked wonders for me. If anyone would like to chat sometime let me know.


----------



## dima

hey bkisis,it's my third year, i'm graduating early with Comp Sci degree. i also worked in the SAC for about a month until i found a much better job. I worked in the store last Srping. My IBS isn't better, it is how it's always been. Only my mental approach to it has changed. I'm sure I have seen you around as I used to eat at the SAC frequently for the past 2 years. Whar are you up to now?dmitry


----------



## DaniB

Hey y'all!!Im from London but Im at uni in Loughborough studying computing and management in my second year. Ive had IBS D for a couple of years that Ive ever noticed it, but probably longer. Im still getting used to it and doing lots of special exclusion diets...its taking a very very long time to suss out what affects me!Im taking the probiotic yoghurt drinks like yakkult, the ones that have 'good' bacteria which helps your tummy! apparently, still in trial stage but seems to be helping my bowels!Take care of your selves n dont get stressed!Love DaniXXXXX


----------



## LolaBean

Hello everyone... I saw some people my age so I thought I would post. I am 25 and have officially been diagnosed with IBS-D for ten years. I started having problems at age 12 but was told it was all in my head. After 3 years of mutiple Upper and Lower GI's and every blood test known to man I was diagnosed. I am currently co-owner and VP of Sales and Marketing at a small aviation company in OH. I have worked a few other jobs in the past and have had mixed sucess as far as holding more than one job with the diarrhea. I am also a certified EMT and when I was runnign on a fire dept I had constant problems with diarrhea. We would get calls and half way to the hospital doing CPR I would get hit with the urge to go to the bathroom NOW. I attended college for a couple years and had constant diarrhea everyday. Luckily I had my own bathroom in the dorm. I am married to a man I have been with since 1993. He is so supportive of me it sometimes make me feel unworthy. Approx 5 years ago I was also diagnosed with PCOS which just makes the IBS-D all the worse. If it's not one it's the other. So that is me...


----------



## Nikki

Bump


----------



## Tedd

I am 17 and have had it sonce i was 6 and i'm a junior


----------



## cofaym

22, nearly 23. Suffering since HS, diagnosed for about 5 years.


----------



## HoosierKid

As you may be able to tell, I'm from IU, and suffering from daily pain. :-(But hey, life goes on!Hoosiers are now 13-3Yay!


----------



## Kyleogeous

I am just a young one from Florida. I am 17 (almost 18) and have been living with IBS for most of my life. I have been diagnosed for more that 1/2 a year.


----------



## lindsay*

yay another hoosier! i might go to the iu school of social work for my masters.


----------



## gorgeous311182

Hi I'm 19 and a sophmore at Weber State in Utah. I have had IBS for about 6 years.


----------



## Mags4477

Glad to see I am not the only one in this situation. I am 19, a sophomore at Madison. Have many of you tried a form of antidepressants for IBS? I am currently taking an antispasmotic drug, but it doesn't seem to be helping. Are there are a lot of nasty side-effects of antidepressants like Prozac? ~peace and love~


----------



## Kestrel

Hi all! I'm 19 yrs old and from London Ontario. I'm a sophmore at University of Western Ontario in Genetics. Been IBS-D for almost 6 yrs. Glad to know there are so many other people like me who actually understand what its like!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## dipsy627

Hello Mags4477 - We are almost neighbors, I am a senior at Marquette Universtity in Milwaukee! I personally found that after taking antidepressants (I'm on Zoloft now), my stomach problems did improve. I still sometimes struggle from nausea and diarrhea, mostly in the morning, but the pain has gotten a lot better.I think side effects of the antidepressants depend on each individual, but really all I noticed was for the first couple weeks I was really tired, however that did go away.Another good thing about taking the Zoloft for me was that it helped with my anxiety about my stomach, so when I wasn't worrying about it all the time, it didn't act up so much.Hope this helps!


----------



## Jessica Espinoza

I'm twenty four and just got my bachelor's degree a month ago. I went back to school to earn a certificate. Ain't it cool, I finished school with four years of Ibs. What an accomplishment. It was never easy.


----------



## vckeating

Hey all. I'm 25 and working, but having this basically killed my academic career, so I admire anyone who can get through. I started to get in in my second year, but I made the mistake of not really telling anyone, so the profs thought I was just skipping classes. Managed to get through with a basic BA (I'm from Canada, so it's a little different) and got a job. Only in the last year have figured it out to the point where it isn't a major distraction, mostly dietary changes and stress reduction. I'm glad there is a forum for people our age though! Keep it positive everyone!


----------



## param22k

Hi, my name is Param. I am 21 yr old. I live in India. I have had IBS since I was 13. Now I'm in 3rd yr of my Software Engg degree, in New Delhi. May God bless us all, and help us find a cure soon.


----------



## devorahb14

Hi, I am 17 years old and suffering from IBS since 14. I am a senior in high-school and am missing so much because my IBS is so severe.


----------



## Saratoga

I'm 26 and have had IBS-D since I was about 13 years old. At first everyone kept telling me it was mind over matter. That it was all in my head. I am so glad I came to this website and can hopefully get some suggestions on how to get better control over my problem.


----------



## MistiE

I'm new, age 18, who has suffered since the age of 7. I live in Farmington new mexico. I am majoring in psych and sign language. love to talk to new people.







misti


----------

